# VetsMediCover Beware!!!!



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

So i called up Vets medi cover again today, and asked, DO....YOU.....COVER......HIP........REPLACEMENTS......., the answer was NO,

quote we do not cover The cost of any prosthesis, including any veterinary 
treatment needed to fit the prosthesis.

So there we are, i think if the company were not blood sucking low lives and wanted to word terms and conditions to the understanding of Joe Public, as of course it is Joe public purchasing the insurance and not people holding a masters degree in veterinary science, a better, easier to understand description would be

we do not cover The cost of any prosthesis, including any veterinary 
treatment needed to fit the prosthesis, including hip and joint replacements

There you go easy isn't it? nice and clear we all know where we are now.

Unfortunately they are blood suckers, here are some quotes from their site

"Our Product is simple, reliable and easy to understand. The most important feature of our policy is the life long cover."

"Lifelong cover provides peace of mind for pet owners concerned about their pet developing a long term, chronic or recurring illness. We will pay up to £10,000, year after year, for any necessary treatment of your pet; providing *only* that you renew the policy each year!"

"VetsMediCover offer a unique style of pet insurance. Simply, we cover *all* veterinary and complementary fees for your dog or cat for up to £10,000 a year."

"VetsMediCover give you £10,000 per year to spend as you see fit. This could be on one condition or split between five different treatments; we are flexible because you need a flexible insurer to give you peace of mind."

"We cant make them live forever (though, we would love to.) "

"We can help you to keep them healthy - and we take pride in that fact."

*FANTASTIC THANKS VETSMEDICOVER 
*

AS LONG AS HE DOESN'T NEED A ORTHAPEDIC SURGICAL IMPLANT or hip replacement, the royal veterinary college describes them as implants.

This policy is misleading and i will be taking it further, after all a Prosthesis is a complete part, a leg, an arm a Prosthetic part is different.

You will be delighted to hear that they would however pay for a behaviourist to deal with any aggression he may display through being in agony, which may be required every week, they would also pay for an operation on his hip, that is normally only successful on cats and dogs upto 30lbs, Coop is 100lbs already, this operation is just as intrusive as the hip replacement in my understanding, and probably won't work.

£10,000 of painkillers a year it is then. :dita: :ciappa:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

How awful  . What are you going to do? Painkillers?

I would be interested in their definition of a prosthesis as I said on your other thread though. To me a prosthesis is anything that replaces a body part - so a hip replacement is a prosthesis as the hip joint is being replaced with an artificial joint. It doesn't have to be an entire limb and can be external or implanted (so an orthopaedic surgical implant). I'm not trying to nitpick at this difficult time - just trying to understand the jargon a bit more in the vet medicine context.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh SH*T!!! :incazzato: :ciappa:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Its these types of stories which made me consider going with out insurance. I cant help but think that its a rip off and they arnt there when you actually need them. 

Im really sorry you got this news. Is there any way to appeal at all? What a joke. 

I hope now you know where you stand with your insurance company you can plan your route forward - although Im guessing a hip replacement is not an option atm 

Im gutted for you


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Prostheses are technically the complete finished item. For instance, a C-Leg knee alone is not a prosthesis, but only a prosthetic part. The complete prosthesis would consist of the stump attachment system - usually a "socket", *and* all the attachment hardware parts all the way down to *and *including the foot.

Wikepedia

My point is they have misled in their policy, They specialize in select breeds, many of which are mastiffs and large breeds, they all are prone to hip problems, so knowing this the area should be more thorough in the terms and conditions. If we were aware they wouldn't cover hip issues we would have simply gone with a different policy, as i was aware DDBs suffer with hip Dysplasia and was very over cautious in getting hip scores etc when getting a pup. If i had read "we do not cover Prosthesis, inc hip and joint replacements i would have gone with one of the many other policies that do, Policies that DON'T claim to be "SIMPLE" and "EASY TO UNDERSTAND" !!

When i said on the phone they should state hip replacements are not covered in the terms i was told "we can't put everything in the terms and conditions" erm.. yes you can!! that's you're responsibility!! We will see what the official Ombudsman have to say. I said "so it's a case of just give us £38 a month, if something goes wrong we will tell you if it will be covered or not! we can't be arsed to put a decent booklet of terms and conditions together" IM NOT PLAYING THAT GAME !!!!!

We will go further with this, i don't want to put Coop through operations that won't work, but what choice do we have, the operation he requires is far to much for us to be able to afford.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I wouldn't automatically think prosthesis would include a joint replacement either, so agree they could make it clearer what that term includes and hip ops are fairly common now. 

Sorry, seems like a crap situation


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

2Hounds said:


> I wouldn't automatically think prosthesis would include a joint replacement either, so agree they could make it clearer what that term includes and hip ops are fairly common now.
> 
> Sorry, seems like a crap situation


Cheers, even our behaviorst said wouldn't imagine they would class it as a Prosthesis ?im fuming wish i went with tescos or similar. Most policies make no mention of it, the ones that do state no Prosthetics, excluding any hip or joint replacements. Vetsmedicover should state no*including* hips etc. Fuming!! I thought Coop got aggressive at times, my gfs Scaring me!! its like Ally Mcbeal in here tonight!!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh dear. I have been watching your thread and hoping for a good outcome. Yes I would definitely take it up with the Ombudsmen. It is shocking. The fact that Coop's parents have low hip scores should prove that it was not a pre-existing condition and I wouldn't have thought a hip replacement was a prosthesis! What a set of B*****DS!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just like most insurance companies these days - robbing gits out to rob you of your money and give nothing in return 

I hope you get somewhere with it all, it's definitely not on


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

this is exactly why i don't have pet insurance because when the going gets tough most of the time they look for every excuse under the sun not to pay out  
the small print can be hard to get your head around , most of the time it's all written in a way that's so damn confusing!
poor cooper and poor you really feel for you all


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

diablo said:


> this is exactly why i don't have pet insurance because when the going gets tough most of the time they look for every excuse under the sun not to pay out
> the small print can be hard to get your head around , most of the time it's all written in a way that's so damn confusing!
> poor cooper and poor you really feel for you all


BUT if you get a good one it can be a life saver - as in Flynns case. I think when asking other members about insurance it's a good idea to listen to those who have had claims that have been paid out. Argos tried to get away with not paying for Flynns second replacement due to a policy change which I didn't even know had occurred, stated at renewal but you don't expect your policy to change once you've taken it out. Argos' policy has actually changed for the better - now lifelong but I will be phoning at each renewal to make sure it's the same as the previous year because I can't make head or tail of the booklets.

As I always say, make a note of date and time of call whenever you ask an insurer a question because had it not been for my posting on the Mal forum as soon as I was told by the Argos advisor Flynn WAS covered for his second replacement I couldn't have had my call traced and them admit liability. I bet they were gutted I knew exactly when I made that call and had it not been for the forum post with the date and time scale I'd had had to pay for his op and subsequent repair after the dislocation.

I would def take this first to their complaint section, as this is the first step, then to the financial ombudsman after their response. All the details of how to complain should be in your booklet.

Good luck and I would still ask your vet to put in a claim just to have their response for your complaint.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Malmum said:


> BUT if you get a good one it can be a life saver - as in Flynns case. I think when asking other members about insurance it's a good idea to listen to those who have had claims that have been paid out. Argos tried to get away with not paying for Flynns second replacement due to a policy change which I didn't even know had occurred, stated at renewal but you don't expect your policy to change once you've taken it out. Argos' policy has actually changed for the better - now lifelong but I will be phoning at each renewal to make sure it's the same as the previous year because I can't make head or tail of the booklets.
> 
> As I always say, make a note of date and time of call whenever you ask an insurer a question because had it not been for my posting on the Mal forum as soon as I was told by the Argos advisor Flynn WAS covered for his second replacement I couldn't have had my call traced and them admit liability. I bet they were gutted I knew exactly when I made that call and had it not been for the forum post with the date and time scale I'd had had to pay for his op and subsequent repair after the dislocation.
> 
> ...


i previously looked into taking out pet insurance for the reptiles , the main one [exotics direct] will only let you place three reptiles onto one policy , with everything i have going on here , would have worked out so expensive to get each one insured going by the pure number of exotics here cover for three at a time worked out to £174.54 per year just for three , imagine what it would be like having to folk out for 30 or more which is just under 2k a year! plus when looking at the type of cover , didn't work out all that great really , yet i know they will pay out as they are the recommended insurers for reptiles i just thought their policies weren't great. so chose not to insure them , touch wood i've been lucky as i've only ever been to the vets a handful of times with them and the money spent certainly wasn't enough imo to warrant pet insurance for them
as for my dogs , one of my breeds isn't listed on some policies as for the other they are getting harder and harder to get insurance for


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Could you get a specialist vet to write and inform them that the op will cost so much, and the alternative IS an ongoing yearly claim of so much per year for the dog's life, plus do they do hydrotherapy etc? That claims will increase yearly with health problems from the drugs? Can you ask Noel if you could be charged for the bone cutting only, and treatment, whilst you pay the difference? I am SO broke, but would throw in $50 30pounds? to the pot.

I would also point out that you are in a large forum, and fb & that denying your claim, which you believed you were covered for, or you wouldn't have gone with them, will mean very bad publicity, and lost clients, due to the interest in this case.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Robbing toe-rags. What sort of policy doesn't cover a hip replacement! I am so sorry for you, what a terrible situation you have found yourself in. I'm beginning to consider putting a little money by each month as well as paying insurance in case something crops up that my insurance company won't pay for.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I obviously do not know how advanced his HD is in terms of arthritic changes but there is a very simple and cheap operation which can be done but most vets have either never heard of it or have not seen the wonderful results with it. It can do no harm and is not intrusive so is well worth asking (even demanding) that your vet does it.
If you want details then pm me and I will go into some detail so you can go well informed to your vet. I have assisted at it many times and it literally takes 5 minutes per leg and has no after care.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

redginald said:


> My point is they have misled in their policy, They specialize in select breeds, many of which are mastiffs and large breeds, they all are prone to hip problems, so knowing this the area should be more thorough in the terms and conditions. If we were aware they wouldn't cover hip issues we would have simply gone with a different policy, as i was aware DDBs suffer with hip Dysplasia and was very over cautious in getting hip scores etc when getting a pup. If i had read "we do not cover Prosthesis, inc hip and joint replacements i would have gone with one of the many other policies that do, Policies that DON'T claim to be "SIMPLE" and "EASY TO UNDERSTAND" !!


This is that part that really makes me angry for you - you are,of course, going to be attracted to a company that specialises in your breed as you think that they will understand AND COVER the main problems that crop up within the breed. I am guessing that the select breeds angle is an excellent selling point, then not covering the surgical treatment of HD in a breed at risk from the condition is a huge money saver  .

I do wish you luck with the ombudsman; your case reminds me of when I broke my back and fractured my skull. I had had insurance since joining the Army and never claimed. When I tried to claim for these injuries they turned out not to be covered - I had to have some degree of permanent paralysis - and vertebrae and the skull were the only bones not covered for fractures. If I had broken a finger I still would have got several thousand pounds. Profiting from misfortune whether animal or human always feels so wrong to me   .


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear you now have an extra worry 

I do agree with Malmum, go through the complaints dept & also contact the finanical ombudsman as this policy appears to be misleading


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear this  I've been following Coop's progress and hoping for better news. How frustrating, you should definitely complain!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Apart from the insurance ombudsman, you could try radio 4's You and Yours and BBC's Rip-off Britain. They like these sort of stories, and the adverse publicity they would create for VetsMediCover might make them re-think. 

If a policy says 'all', it should mean exactly that.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh no. Im so sorry they wont cover. Its worth looking into it as the other person said its something they look into as a claim.

With insurance as with most things i usually go by if it seems to good to be true there must be a catch.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel so bad for you. I _very_ nearly went with vetsmedicover, too. I was literally at the point of getting ready to click the button to sign up. The only thing that put me off was my dad saying he wouldn't trust them as they're quite new, and its hard to know how good a company is when they don't have much history yet. 
They always seemed to get great reviews which were very persuasive. I could find hardly any bad reviews about vetsmedicover, which in and of itself should possibly have rung alarm bells for me. They always seemed too good to be true


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

B*****ds, It is totally misleading, I had to go through the whole lot when you posted the link to vets medicover to find the mention of the Prosthesis it was tucked away in FAQS with one word prosthesis, which I agree will mean probably nothing to the average person, whereas we dont pay for hip replacements would be clear to all and sundry. If I remember rightly I then had to look up another link to the contract terms and conditions as well to find the other details again its not spelled out there either and only mentions prosthesis, this is one occasion where I really wish I had got it wrong.

Ive just looked up the Advertising standards agency from March 2011 they have now got an online remit which covers

The new remit will ensure the same high standards as in other media and will cover:

Advertisers own marketing messages on their own websites 
Marketing communications in other non-paid-for space under the advertisers control, such as social networking sites like Facebook and Twitter 
Marketing communications on all UK websites, regardless of sector, type of businesses or size of organisation. 
Anyone who is concerned about a marketing message within a website can contact the ASA in the usual way.
New online remit - Advertising Standards Authority

Might be worth you contacting them and making a complaint about the misleading wording. Although it may be argued that you should read the small print Im willing to bet many people wont do it as the cover according to their sales pitch and wording of the cover is so misleading.

This seems to cover the ASA complaints procedure or at least where to start

Complaints - Advertising Standards Authority

I believe but you would have to check that most insurance companies are covered by the FSA Financial Services Authority, might be worth complaining to them as well

Complaints


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Blitz said:


> I obviously do not know how advanced his HD is in terms of arthritic changes but there is a very simple and cheap operation which can be done but most vets have either never heard of it or have not seen the wonderful results with it. It can do no harm and is not intrusive so is well worth asking (even demanding) that your vet does it.
> If you want details then pm me and I will go into some detail so you can go well informed to your vet. I have assisted at it many times and it literally takes 5 minutes per leg and has no after care.


How come Noel Fitzpatrick doesn't know about this then?
Perhaps you should inform him that the world pioneer of small animal orthopaedics is missing something here!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Malmum said:


> How come Noel Fitzpatrick doesn't know about this then?
> Perhaps you should inform him that the world pioneer of small animal orthopaedics is missing something here!


He could always google it  Why the sarcastic post when I am posting about something I actually do know a lot about.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't go to their 'complaints' department. Go to their 'compliance' department. That's the people who have to make sure they play by the rules. Tell them you are making a formal complaint as you believe you have been misled. Tell them the definition of prosthesis as you understand it and ask them why they think that covers a hip replacement. Put it in writing. Tell them you want a response in writing - not over the phone. Give them 56 days to respond (long time - but it's the law). Tell them you also want a copy of their written complaints procedure. Tell them that if you receive an unsatisfactory response you will make an official complaint to the Financial Ombudsman.

They _must_ answer within the timescale. And the clock starts ticking from the day after you post. (It's a good idea to send it recorded delivery).

If you don't get the response you want then you need to go to the Ombudsman and put the whole history in writing. So, keep a record of any communication and copies of any documents. If I were you I'd take a snapshot copy of anything relevant from their website now - websites are easily changed.

You can see the procedure here.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

I forgot to add - you need to check the wording of the policy document. It's that, and that alone, that covers the insurer's agreement with you. You can argue that their advertising or their policy summary (if they have one) misled you but it's the policy that counts. If that says 'excludes prosthesis' or similar wording then it will come down to a definition of prosthesis. (You may want to garner several dictionary definitions).

Good luck 

PS I've just read the policy and it does exclude prosthesis. It is, therefore, a matter of defining 'prosthesis'. My understanding is that it's a 'whole' body part e.g. an eye or a leg not a sub-division of that part e.g. a lens or a knee-cap.

Go the compliance route I've outlined above and quote as many (favourable) definitions of prosthesis you can find. Make it clear that you will rely on those with the Ombudsman.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

A prosthesis to me is an arm, a leg, an ear, a nose, a glass eye....NOT a hip...internal is different to external...and I bet that's what 99% of the public think too.Very misleading policy wording.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Shadowrat said:


> I feel so bad for you. I _very_ nearly went with vetsmedicover, too. I was literally at the point of getting ready to click the button to sign up. The only thing that put me off was my dad saying he wouldn't trust them as they're quite new, and its hard to know how good a company is when they don't have much history yet.
> They always seemed to get great reviews which were very persuasive. I could find hardly any bad reviews about vetsmedicover, which in and of itself should possibly have rung alarm bells for me. They always seemed too good to be true


What company did you go with? 

And to the OP that`s very misleading


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

househens said:


> Could you get a specialist vet to write and inform them that the op will cost so much, and the alternative IS an ongoing yearly claim of so much per year for the dog's life, plus do they do hydrotherapy etc? That claims will increase yearly with health problems from the drugs? Can you ask Noel if you could be charged for the bone cutting only, and treatment, whilst you pay the difference? I am SO broke, but would throw in $50 30pounds? to the pot.
> 
> I would also point out that you are in a large forum, and fb & that denying your claim, which you believed you were covered for, or you wouldn't have gone with them, will mean very bad publicity, and lost clients, due to the interest in this case.


Thats very kind of you, were going to take it one step at a time and try and get something from the insurance


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Blitz said:


> He could always google it  Why the sarcastic post when I am posting about something I actually do know a lot about.


Not sarcastic, just factual as he explained many options but never a five min procedure that would actually work. Why the secrecy? If it may be beneficial to other members I always put up a link. There must be one - surely!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, that's really harsh!
And I thought Petplan were tough for refusing to insure Diz's pads as they were technically part of her skin!

I would definitely take it as far as you can and spread the word about this company. It's exactly for this kind of unexpected bill that people take out insurance 

I do hope you get something sorted , poor Coop and your family are really going through the mill


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the information its appreciated, vetsmedicover told me the claim has to be submitted for pre authorization and if its rejected take complaint from there??! 

We will go the AlbertRoss route (thanks) and see what happens, for now we have to wait to speak to the vet and discuss the results, it may be the results show something else (they are being analysed now) in the meantime we will gather as much info as possible.

Im prepared to go even further if required, as suggested by SDH these are all routes i can take.

The policy has a glossary that doesn't include PROSTHESIS, the whole wikepedia page on hip dysplasia does not include the word Prosthesis either. 

They are rip off merchants and havnt heard the last of me


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Not sarcastic, just factual as he explained many options but never a five min procedure that would actually work. Why the secrecy? If it may be beneficial to other members I always put up a link. There must be one - surely!


In blitz's defense i have seen the link posted a few times, and the procedure talked through on other threads. I remember thinking why not try this first in a lot of cases.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> In blitz's defense i have seen the link posted a few times, and the procedure talked through on other threads. I remember thinking why not try this first in a lo of cases.


Exactly, I have put up details of this before. there is no secrecy, I just cant be bothered typing up all my experiences of it if no one is interested.
If I had a young dog with HD I would insist my vet tried it first. Even if it did not last a lifetime (which it definitely can do) it could give a dog many years of active life before possibly having to have more major treatment.

And as for making out a specialist has not heard of it - of course he has. He might not have thought it worth trying in a very severe case so it might not have been offered as an option.
I have no idea at all why it has not become the first line of defence. It was used in this country by a very very well known vet with great success in young dogs that were not showing major lameness so I dont know why it did not take off.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have obviously missed the posts you have put up but like I said it must have a surgical name. All I can think of is a TPO or JPS - both which I think Coops would be too old for but if there's an alternative to the expense of THR then definitely worth trying. 
Doesn't seem to be any mention of a simple procedure here other than JPS which has to be done at a very young age. 
Hip Dysplasia

Of course in Flynns case his HD was severe and as Noel states will always procede to osteoarthritis later in life so maybe the procedure you are referring to is not something he would do as it may not be last long enough.

Still interested in what it's called though as I could ask FR on facebook if they do it.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

(plural) -ses (-ˌsiːz) 
(surgery)
the replacement of a missing bodily part with an artificial substitute
an artificial part *such as a limb,* eye, or tooth
(linguistics) another word for prothesis

A hip is not a limb, it is part of a limb. A pin that is fitted permanently into a bone is not classed as a prosthesis, niether is a metal plate, they are replacing parts of the bone, however small these may be that are no longer strong enough to sufficiently support itself, They are not a prosthesis, they are not a complete limb.

Im off to get a quote for a jet pack for Cooper, that should take the weight off his joints, Definately not a prosthesis either, he's never had wings, can imagine it will cost a few quid though :dita:


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> What company did you go with?
> 
> And to the OP that`s very misleading


I went with John Lewis in the end. Is £39.95 a month for my dobe pup, though I've never had to claim from them so can't vouch for how good they are!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Shadowrat said:


> I went with John Lewis in the end. Is £39.95 a month for my dobe pup, though I've never had to claim from them so can't vouch for how good they are!


Have a good read through!! if it ain't up to scratch change it whilst you can!! I pay £38 a month, i still think it's alot, but worth it when you need t isn't it


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

My advice would be to highlight the relevant section and send it to the insurance ombudsman and ask them to look at it or alternatively speak to an insurance broker (one that has passed the insurance exams).

I am seriously considering opting out of insurance as I have just had an increase of £43 per month on each dog albeit I have not claimed!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I had a read of alfies because of this and it states it will not py for,

11. the costs of any prosthesis, including any veterinary treatment needed to fit the prosthesis, other then the cost of hip, knee and/or elbow replacement(s).

I never would have thought to look at all of the terms of a cover until now! 

By the looks of that though they are counting a hip replacement as a type of prosthesis too but it is included in the cover.

The problem is you get all the small print AFTER you have agreed to the policy!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Depends how you read it, you could read it they class a hip as a prosthesis, or you could read it they don't thats why its covered, they have chosen to expand on their stance on hips and joints as its a grey area.

different dictionarys have different descriptions, one thing is for sure they should put *inc hips* if they don't cover them or put prosthesis in the glossary. I believe its the most common operation in orphapedic surgery, select breeds especially prone, in my mind its then their responsibility to expand on their stance, and not leave it open to mis interpretation.

Les "we asked 100 members of the audience to name an example of Prosthesis" you said "hip replacement* our computer said ..........."XXXXXX" 

our top answer was "leg!"


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

As we have just hosted the paralympics, most of us now feel like experts on prosthesis and the length allowed of a prosthetic blade in relation to its Brazilian owner, yet i imagine if you walked down the street and asked of an example of a prosthesis, you wouldn't hear hip.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

i think in pet plan they count it as a prosthesis but one they cover.

I think they need a glossery with what defines a prosthesis in the cover, mine even includes what family means or journey etc or even the uk! but there is no mention of what they believe a prosthesis to mean.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

On another point, could this thread be used against me? or is it freedom of speech?

I did say they were bloodsucking low lives and have to accept thats my opinion and not fact, although it could only be disproven if the contents of their stomachs were physically checked


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I had a read of alfies because of this and it states it will not py for,
> 
> 11. the costs of any prosthesis, including any veterinary treatment needed to fit the prosthesis, other then the cost of hip, knee and/or elbow replacement(s).
> 
> ...


You have got 10/14 days cooling off period though on most so you can cancel, so if you go through the small print and the whole T&Cs as soon as it arrives if it isnt what you thought it was you can cancel.

What reallly annoyed me though with vets medicover is they make it read that you are covered for the 10,000 a year to spend on vet bills with wording like as you see fit, and can be one incident or 5, plus other wording that makes it look like you are covered for everything no holds barred, which probably because of this people dont bother to read the paperwork when it arrives led into a false sense of security by the sales spiel. Thats why many are so misleading as they only sell you the plus points of the pros and dont make the cons clear enough.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Depends how you read it, you could read it they class a hip as a prosthesis, or you could read it they don't thats why its covered, they have chosen to expand on their stance on hips and joints as its a grey area.
> 
> different dictionarys have different descriptions, one thing is for sure they should put *inc hips* if they don't cover them or put prosthesis in the glossary. I believe its the most common operation in orphapedic surgery, select breeds especially prone, in my mind its then their responsibility to expand on their stance, and not leave it open to mis interpretation.
> 
> ...


Ive been doing some poking about as regards to cases against insurance companies on your behalf and found this

ASA Adjudication on Royal & Sun Alliance Insurance plc - Advertising Standards Authority

ETA one case was rejected the other upheld


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> On another point, could this thread be used against me? or is it freedom of speech?
> 
> I did say they were bloodsucking low lives and have to accept thats my opinion and not fact, although it could only be disproven if the contents of their stomachs were physically checked


Its a shame really if we thought of it before you could have just posted the link as a survey and asked would you take out this cover and do you think you would be covered for every eventuality as regards to every illness and conditions that your pet may have. Would have been interesting to see the reponses and how many people clocked that it has exclusions that are not made clear so that you wouldnt be. I suppose you still could but anyone whos read the thread now will be clued up so it would be more obvious so wouldnt be an entirely unbiased opinion on the wording. Be interesting to know though how many people took it on face value and their understanding of the wording and what they thought it covered.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

slippery little turds aren't they ?! 

As mentioned by Emma violet, i would question why they feel the need to put complementary therapy, vet, etc in the glossary but not prosthesis.

If the Ombudsman only looks at policy, i will also go down the road of misleading advertising through another scheme.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Also been looking at alternatives to Hip replacement.

They now re surface hip joints in humans, it does include fitting plates but wouldn't class it as prosthesis either. Im aware its been done on dogs but still experimental stages.

If a treatment similar to this that is likely to be successful is available i will push for it.

This thread has had over 1000views in 2 days, may pop a link to the man at the top


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Have you looked at the proceedure blitz suggested?

It may be worth a chat with your vet about it at least.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Have you looked at the proceedure blitz suggested?
> 
> It may be worth a chat with your vet about it at least.


I will do, its worth a try. If possible can the vet let me have scans?? would like to get a few opinions on them.

Im not implying they are, but the vets do repeatedly ask if insured, i sometimes wonder if they see things like this and see pound signs.

Just like law firms and whiplash claims.....easy money


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

912142 said:


> My advice would be to highlight the relevant section and send it to the insurance ombudsman and ask them to look at it or alternatively speak to an insurance broker (one that has passed the insurance exams).!


Sadly, there's no such thing as "the insurance ombudsman". (Shame really, because I bet he'd be really busy  ). The procedure for any sort of 'Financial' complaint I've outlined above. And a broker would be of no use - because there is NO specific qualification required to sell pet insurance. It all comes under a grey area of 'general' insurance and you don't really need to know much. Without boasting, I know more about pet insurance than most brokers because they aren't really interested in it. They might arrange a policy if you were a customer for other things but by and large they won't because the level of commission would be tiny. What you need is a veterinary expert to define 'prosthesis'.



redginald said:


> Depends how you read it, you could read it they class a hip as a prosthesis, or you could read it they don't thats why its covered, they have chosen to expand on their stance on hips and joints as its a grey area.
> 
> different dictionarys have different descriptions, one thing is for sure they should put *inc hips* if they don't cover them or put prosthesis in the glossary. I believe its the most common operation in orphapedic surgery, select breeds especially prone, in my mind its then their responsibility to expand on their stance, and not leave it open to mis interpretation.


Question - you talk about 'hip replacement' and prosthesis. Are you actually replacing the whole hip - or are you having an artificial hip socket and a corresponding femoral head put in place. Or just one or the other? I think it's important that you are crystal clear about what's required. That may be why VMC are asking you to submit



Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive been doing some poking about as regards to cases against insurance companies on your behalf and found this
> 
> ASA Adjudication on Royal & Sun Alliance Insurance plc - Advertising Standards Authority
> 
> ETA one case was rejected the other upheld


The problem isn't one of misleading advertising - all a complaint to the ASA will do is stop them using particular words in their adverts. It won't benefit the OP. He might be able to argue that he was misled by the advert if he complains to the Financial Ombudsman but he's still reliant on the wording of the policy.



redginald said:


> vetsmedicover told me the claim has to be submitted for pre authorization


Have you done this? If you word the details of what's required correctly they might just agree....

On the down side - the more I look at "hip joint replacement" via Google the more I see the component parts described as 'prosthesis'. 

If there's one lesson here it's *READ THE POLICY* - and that applies to the policy before you buy it and all _renewal_ documents (because sometimes policies get changed at renewal).


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

AlbertRoss said:


> Sadly, there's no such thing as "the insurance ombudsman". (Shame really, because I bet he'd be really busy  ). The procedure for any sort of 'Financial' complaint I've outlined above. And a broker would be of no use - because there is NO specific qualification required to sell pet insurance. It all comes under a grey area of 'general' insurance and you don't really need to know much. Without boasting, I know more about pet insurance than most brokers because they aren't really interested in it. They might arrange a policy if you were a customer for other things but by and large they won't because the level of commission would be tiny. What you need is a veterinary expert to define 'prosthesis'.
> 
> Apologies I should have said the FSA, however, I disagree in part with your statement about an insurance broker - a 'qualified' insurance broker should be able to go through a policy and break it down into laymans language. My ex studied Actuarial, then life and pensions and also lectures insurance and he has many a time taken insurers to task over the legality of their claims. Someone with that kind of knowledge is worth their weight in gold! It's a true statement 'you get what you pay for'. If more individuals were to place business through qualified insurers they would not find themselves caught short like this.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

```

```



AlbertRoss said:


> Sadly, there's no such thing as "the insurance ombudsman". (Shame really, because I bet he'd be really busy  ). The procedure for any sort of 'Financial' complaint I've outlined above. And a broker would be of no use - because there is NO specific qualification required to sell pet insurance. It all comes under a grey area of 'general' insurance and you don't really need to know much. Without boasting, I know more about pet insurance than most brokers because they aren't really interested in it. They might arrange a policy if you were a customer for other things but by and large they won't because the level of commission would be tiny. What you need is a veterinary expert to define 'prosthesis'.
> 
> Question - you talk about 'hip replacement' and prosthesis. Are you actually replacing the whole hip - or are you having an artificial hip socket and a corresponding femoral head put in place. Or just one or the other? I think it's important that you are crystal clear about what's required. That may be why VMC are asking you to submit
> 
> ...


I haven't forwarded the claim yet, its in the vets hands and will be submitted this week .

My argument is even if i had read the policy terms thoroughly i still would have gone with it, as i don't regard a hip joint as a Prosthesis, and many non medically qualified people wouldn't either, yet if they had expanded on specifically what isn't covered, or put prosthesis in the glossary then i wouldn't .

The fact is hip replacement is a very common operation now, especially with the "select " breeds they specialise in, they should make it clearer, in my mind they deliberately avoid making the fact hip replacement isn't covered clear, because how many great dane, mastiff , Newfie owners would take out a policy that doesn't cover hips??????!!!!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

This thread is very useful to new prospective insurers as if you were to google it this will come up and the trouble involved which may well make people think again.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

redginald said:


> My argument is even if i had read the policy terms thoroughly i still would have gone with it, as i don't regard a hip joint as a Prosthesis, and many non medically qualified people wouldn't either, yet if they had expanded on specifically what isn't covered, or put prosthesis in the glossary then i wouldn't .
> 
> The fact is hip replacement is a very common operation now, especially with the "select " breeds they specialise in, they should make it clearer, in my mind they deliberately avoid making the fact hip replacement isn't covered clear, because how many great dane, mastiff , Newfie owners would take out a policy that doesn't cover hips??????!!!!


I agree entirely and I hope you win.

912142 - of course an insurance broker should be able to break down a policy. But it very, very rarely happens. And I know of only one broker in the country that specialises in Pet Insurance - and TBH they'll sell you anything provided they get commission. I've been through car insurance and house insurance with a broker with whom we did a LOT of business - thousands of pounds worth of premiums -covering business requirements as well. The simple fact was that he sold us stuff that he had agencies for - when we went out and looked for ourselves there were much better deals in terms of cover and price. And that's pretty much true of any broker. I can just about guarantee that you won't find a broker who will be able to provide all the pet insurances on the market and I will absolutely guarantee that you won't find one who can give you a run down of what would be best for any particular breed of animal. If it all goes wrong the broker will simply say they gave you a choice, gave their best advice and you chose to go with XYZ company.

I have a 'city' finance background e.g. I worked in the City for 40 years. I looked into getting qualified so that I could give 'advice' on pet insurance rather than just present general facts. There is NO qualification that is specific enough. I could qualify to be an IFA - but I'm not remotely interested in selling someone life insurance, or a mortgage, or investments. And people with those qualifications equally aren't interested in selling pet insurance. Which is why most pet insurance is sold directly to the customer or recommended by their vet. (In fact I can't think of a good reason why you, as a customer, would have to have a full financial disclosure to me as a broker just so you can insure your pet - but with an IFA you'd have to do just that). And it's also why getting genuine, specific, 'advice' is just about impossible. I can't give it - because the FSA won't let me. But I'm certain I know way more about Pet Insurance than any broker - because I've gone into it in great detail and I'm not swayed by commission.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

AlbertRoss said:


> I agree entirely and I hope you win.
> 
> 912142 - of course an insurance broker should be able to break down a policy. But it very, very rarely happens. And I know of only one broker in the country that specialises in Pet Insurance - and TBH they'll sell you anything provided they get commission. I've been through car insurance and house insurance with a broker with whom we did a LOT of business - thousands of pounds worth of premiums -covering business requirements as well. The simple fact was that he sold us stuff that he had agencies for - when we went out and looked for ourselves there were much better deals in terms of cover and price. And that's pretty much true of any broker. I can just about guarantee that you won't find a broker who will be able to provide all the pet insurances on the market and I will absolutely guarantee that you won't find one who can give you a run down of what would be best for any particular breed of animal. If it all goes wrong the broker will simply say they gave you a choice, gave their best advice and you chose to go with XYZ company.
> 
> I have a 'city' finance background e.g. I worked in the City for 40 years. I looked into getting qualified so that I could give 'advice' on pet insurance rather than just present general facts. There is NO qualification that is specific enough. I could qualify to be an IFA - but I'm not remotely interested in selling someone life insurance, or a mortgage, or investments. And people with those qualifications equally aren't interested in selling pet insurance. Which is why most pet insurance is sold directly to the customer or recommended by their vet. (In fact I can't think of a good reason why you, as a customer, would have to have a full financial disclosure to me as a broker just so you can insure your pet - but with an IFA you'd have to do just that). And it's also why getting genuine, specific, 'advice' is just about impossible. I can't give it - because the FSA won't let me. But I'm certain I know way more about Pet Insurance than any broker - because I've gone into it in great detail and I'm not swayed by commission.


I use a broker for my pet insurance and had terrible trouble with a claim they sorted it for me and also informed me every step of the way until the cheque arrived


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Even if it means no payout to us, i will follow any avenue avaliable, even if it gets them a slap on a wrist, or are forced into rewording their policy, i'm not only upset at not getting the treatment required for Cooper, i'm really annoyed at the fact i feel iv'e been ripped off.

This isn't a case of "oh i get your point, we should revise our terms and conditions, we didn't realise they were that vague" they know exactly what they're doing the slimey little turds, they have provided the bare minimum information legally required to sell a policy, as if they were more thorough, they wouldn't sell as many policies as like iv'e said no owner of "select" breeds or any other breed would knowingly go ahead with an insurance policy if the *required *treatment for, Lameness, pain, and subsequent aggression caused by hip dysplasia, or many other causes isn't going to be provided.

Ive been ripped off and i am not having it!!

*The best car insurance around!!, if you crash into another car we will pay for everything it really is that simple!!!!!!!!*

terms and conditions

we will not pay out for any accident involving a vehicle equipped with an internal combustion engine

GLOSSARY

*We*= Used by the speaker or writer to indicate the speaker or writer along with another or others as the subject: We made it to the lecture hall on time. We are planning a trip to Arizona this winter.

*Not*= In no way; to no degree. Used to express negation, denial, refusal, or prohibition: I will not go. You may not have any.

*pay*=To give money to in return for goods or services rendered: pay the cashier.

*accident*=An unexpected and undesirable event, especially one resulting in damage or harm: car accidents on icy roads.

*involving*= To contain as a part; include.

*vehicle*= A device or structure for transporting persons or things; a conveyance: a space vehicle.

*equipped*= To supply with necessities such as tools or provisions.

*with*= In the company of; accompanying

*an*= The form of a used before words beginning with a vowel or with an unpronounced h: an elephant; an hour. See Usage Notes at a2, every.

would this be allowed?? Because that's what they have done


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

suewhite said:


> I use a broker for my pet insurance and had terrible trouble with a claim they sorted it for me and also informed me every step of the way until the cheque arrived


So, why didn't they simply put you with a policy that wasn't going to cause you trouble?

Can you name the insurer?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Watched the bionic vet today, the one where he puts prosthetic feet on the cat, he described the metal part that was fitted permanently into the bone that essentialy made up part of the length of the leg and an attachment for the feet as an "implant". He described the rubber "feet" that screwed on as" prosthetic" feet 

The labs "replacement " knees were also described as "implants".

There is also a programme advertised on channel 5 i believe about people with disfigurments and the prosthesis used to change their lives, basically consisted of artificial eyes and noses.


----------



## francyodd (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,

So much confusion and a big apology from VetsMediCover.

One of our brokers raised the issue of hip, knee and elbow replacements recently and asked the underwriter if we could amend our policy wording.

The reply, "We are in agreement to amending the policy, however, from an operational perspective (production of wordings, updating websites and keeping a history, claims handling etc) we need to avoid updating on an ad hoc basis. I would therefore suggest that we seek to do this as a minimum on a six-monthly basis."

So, to confirm. We DO *NOT* cover, "The cost of any prosthesis, including any veterinary treatment needed to fit the prosthesis, o*ther than the cost of hip, knee and /or elbow replacement (s)."*

Very very sorry for the confusion.

Please do contact us directly if you have any more questions.

Best wishes,

The VetsMediCover Team


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Did you Mean 'DO NOT'? Thats what most other policies say.

Good on you for getting in touch though.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

francyodd said:


> Hi,
> 
> So much confusion and a big apology from VetsMediCover.
> 
> ...


Does this not mean that hip replacements are still not covered? .


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

francyodd said:


> Hi,
> 
> So much confusion and a big apology from VetsMediCover.
> 
> ...


This sounds as if you cover a prosthesis but not a joint replacement? Is that correct? According to this cover you have described poor Reginald would be better getting coopers leg amputated and fitting him a prosthetic leg instead of a hip replacement  :nonod:??!! This is ridiculous and would severely impact his quality of life much more than a joint replacement!


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

I think someone screwed up (i.e.didn't proof-read) the posting 

Suggest that instead of lots of speculation this gets taken up with VMC when they are open for business.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> This sounds as if you cover a prosthesis but not a joint replacement? Is that correct? According to this cover you have described poor Reginald would be better getting coopers leg amputated and fitting him a prosthetic leg instead of a hip replacement  :nonod:??!! This is ridiculous and would severely impact his quality of life much more than a joint replacement!


If it goes with other covers like pet plan t says exactly the same except 'Does not', i wonder if it is a typo?


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

AlbertRoss said:


> I think someone screwed up (i.e.didn't proof-read) the posting
> 
> Suggest that instead of lots of speculation this gets taken up with VMC when they are open for business.





emmaviolet said:


> If it goes with other covers like pet plan t says exactly the same except 'Does not', i wonder if it is a typo?


I hope so for Coopers sake! Still doesn't explain why when Reginald rang and asked "do you cover hip replacements?" they said NO though! 

Fingers crossed this all gets sorted and Cooper gets his hip replacement ASAP!

Good luck Reginald! Perhaps francyodd could give you a specific contact number and name of someone to contact to get this sorted!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Confused.com


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

That clears that up then   

Looks like whatever Cooper needs, he isn't going to get from where im stood


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

francyodd said:


> Hi,
> 
> So much confusion and a big apology from VetsMediCover.
> 
> ...


Well thats still as clear as mud!! Unless its a typo and should read We DONT cover the cost of prostheis including any veterinary treatment needed to fit the prosthesis other then the cost of Hip, knee and/or elbow replacements.

Meaning that prosthesis are not covered unless they are Hip,knee and/or elbow replacements.

Hoping they have made a typo for coops and Regs sake.

As hips, elbows and knee joints are the problem areas in dogs and the ones that need replacing mostly, although Noel Fitzpatrick has done a few prosthetic limbs and feet as in the cat whos feet got cut off by some farm machinery when laying in a field, it certainly isnt an every day occurance and problem like hip replacements etc.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I had a read of alfies because of this and it states it will not py for,
> 
> 11. the costs of any prosthesis, including any veterinary treatment needed to fit the prosthesis, other then the cost of hip, knee and/or elbow replacement(s).
> 
> ...


Here's alfies from pet plan as i posted earlier in the thread.

I think it must be a typo as why would it be the complete reverse of this!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope its a typo otherwise its a rather empty gesture. What kind of policy would not cover hips but cover prosthetic legs that they would rarely have to pay out for??.......................

Appears 1700 potential customers have viewed this thread in a week, that's 1700 people who have probably thought, "if im paying £40 a month to insure a, Great Dane, Mastiff, Newfoundland even labs suffer, then i would want hips covered so i will give this lot a miss". 

Insuring prosthetics and not hips and joints completely contradicts what's in the policy anyway, i would rather Cooper kept his legs thanks very much, there is nothing wrong with them, and i certainly won't be having them amputated because of a badly worded misleading insurance policy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

As I read it, thay are saying they will not cover Cooper, but will give him a false leg, and they've worded it as tho they are making everything better. It doesn't correct everything or anything, and it even fooled someone onto liking it, when they have told Redginald that they will pay for painkillers for life, pay for a false leg, all because they know a dog lover would not do that to their dog, when the clear answer is to have the hip replacement. What a ghastly, cynical company. 

I hope this is read by a lot of people and suggest that this be recommended to be read by all the members of other forums we belong to. I also think we must recommend the company and cover that Malmum went with, who appear to be honourable in this. If I had insurance with this VetsMediCover, with a large dog, I'd be transferring immediately, if my dog wasn't already being treated for something.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

househens said:


> As I read it, thay are saying they will not cover Cooper, but will give him a false leg, and they've worded it as tho they are making everything better. It doesn't correct everything or anything, and it even fooled someone onto liking it, when they have told Redginald that they will pay for painkillers for life, pay for a false leg, all because they know a dog lover would not do that to their dog, when the clear answer is to have the hip replacement. What a ghastly, cynical company.
> 
> I hope this is read by a lot of people and suggest that this be recommended to be read by all the members of other forums we belong to. I also think we must recommend the company and cover that Malmum went with, who appear to be honourable in this. If I had insurance with this VetsMediCover, with a large dog, I'd be transferring immediately, if my dog wasn't already being treated for something.


I liked it for the fact they had come on to TRY to explain the terms.

I don't know why but I am pretty convinced that that was a typo on their part, I'm not sure any company that would insure a full prosthetic leg as they are not specifying what type and a bionic one that is fully functional would cost a lot, plus they are very rare from what I see compared o a hip replacement, I don't know, I kind of have the feeling that it was just typed wrong.

Maybe I'm just being hopeful for Reginald and Cooper.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I liked it for the fact they had come on to TRY to explain the terms.
> 
> I don't know why but I am pretty convinced that that was a typo on their part, I'm not sure any company that would insure a full prosthetic leg as they are not specifying what type and a bionic one that is fully functional would cost a lot, plus they are very rare from what I see compared o a hip replacement, I don't know, I kind of have the feeling that it was just typed wrong.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being hopeful for Reginald and Cooper.


Unfortunately this is the type of people we are dealing with, they haven't come on here to make me more at ease at the fact i may have to put to sleep an 11 month old puppy due to the fact he has behavioral issues due to the pain caused by his hip, that could be resolved by an operation. They are on here to further mislead and try to stop me dragging their name VETSMEDICOVER through the mud.

What i said above about PTS may seem extreme but its a reality i may have to face, if his hip isn't resolved do i just dose him up, avoiding any aggression i can, and eventually when it gets to a point he's in so much pain he's unpredictable have him PTS? or wait until he flips out ? thats what I've had at the back of my mind this past week.

My direct debit comes out of my bank account and into theirs every month, yet a simple answer to something so important is treated like an inconvenience.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

francyodd said:


> Hi,
> 
> So much confusion and a big apology from VetsMediCover.
> 
> ...


Well this certainly is a [email protected] insurer and I will make sure that any future threads on here are well aware that they don't cover hip replacements and the like. On my Diary of a hip replacement all the insurers paid out for those ops. Will have to pm posters individually to ask who they are with so as I can pass those company's names on.

What on Earth would you pay an insurance for £10,000 worth of veterinary fee's for then? Thank God I'm with Argos!

Best wishes - me eye!!!!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Did you ever pm AlbertRoss about this as he would understand the wording completely.


Yes, he was unsure aswell on the wording.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I check this every day hoping for a good outcome for you and Coop. It also seems strange that a company would say that they DO cover prosthetics but don't cover hip replacements so let's hope it is a typo. Could we PF members do something as a collective like all email them to say we were considering Vets MediCover but is it true they don't cover hip replacements?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Well this certainly is a [email protected] insurer and I will make sure that any future threads on here are well aware that they don't cover hip replacements and the like. On my Diary of a hip replacement all the insurers paid out for those ops. Will have to pm posters individually to ask who they are with so as I can pass those company's names on.
> 
> What on Earth would you pay an insurance for £10,000 worth of veterinary fee's for then? Thank God I'm with Argos!
> 
> Best wishes -* me eye!!!!*


You'll have to make do with a patch, or will you ??!!..............


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Luz said:


> I check this every day hoping for a good outcome for you and Coop. It also seems strange that a company would say that they DO cover prosthetics but don't cover hip replacements so let's hope it is a typo. Could we PF members do something as a collective like all email them to say we were considering Vets MediCover but is it true they don't cover hip replacements?


Not necessary really as we know they don't and Reginald is a good test case to prove it. Better we all make sure anyone considering insurance is aware that VMC DON'T cover THR but are more than willing to take your direct debit every month stating they cover £10,000 of vet fee's!

Misleading or what???

Perhaps a case for Watchdog or Which magazine - def a Dogs Today article I would have thought, mainly because of the £10,000 vet fee's statement!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

What I was thinking was if they got a thousand emails they may actually start thinking they are unreasonable and not as good as other insurers!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

They know, Google vetsmedicover, after the 1st page of results official website,official reviews etc 2nd page is Vetsmedicover Beware!! 

The other independent review is a great Dane forum, people asking whether vetsmedicover are any good??!! Im no great Dane expert but i imagine if you own a dog of those proportions you probably want hip cover on your policy...........


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

If they don't do the honourable thing, I suggest we make pet insurance a sticky, warn all new members to read the sticky, and link these threads. NO ONE with a big dog would knowingly insure with a company that excluded hip replacements. The big clear spiel makes it appear they cover, and we all know redg genuinely felt he was covered. This small print is truly the cynical action of a company out to screw money out of naive people of honour, who don't think that way. Utterly disgusted. Hope this costs them tens of thousands in new customers. 

I hope Argos see a pick up in transferred customers. That would be unlimited, lifelong coverage, Malmum?

The least this cynical co could do, to stop this building anger, is to contribute all the cost of having the op to remove the femoral head and the aftercare, and enable redg to pay the difference, otherwise I think we should make a concerted effort to warn people deciding on insurance.

Only a moron CEO would take the loss of business from this sort of publicity, over the relatively small outlay on a claim cynically knocked back, after misleading redg with spiel and hiding exceptions in fine print.

What is the name of the CEO. What about a snow fall of emails of complaint, direct to him, and letters to the editor, to all the dog magazines?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

They are on twitter and Facebook and although hard to judge as i don't know many who follow insurance company's Zzzzzzzzz They only have 666 ( :devil: ) followers. Not a massive company.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd need a direct email address. I don't do facebook or twitter. Tho that is a WHOLE new younger market to warn, not on dog forums.


----------



## Robert Amphlett (Sep 20, 2012)

I am a director of Vetsmedicover and would apologise for the incorrect information being passed to Redginald 
The member of staff who gave this information was reading the policy literally. In practice we do cover the cost of replacement hips, knees or elbows. All staff have been advised accordingly.
We are also amending the policy wording on exclusions to read as follows:-


Excluding the cost of any prosthesis, including any veterinary treatment needed to fit the prosthesis, other than the cost of hip, knee and /or elbow replacement (s).
Feed back is always useful and we will try to accommodate change where possible.

Robert Amphlett
Director Vetsmedicover


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

YAY! So that means it is included in the cover!

Oh thank god for that!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

That's wonderful news and Reg will be so chuffed when he comes on later. Can't get a better answer than that and no mistake from this guy either - fantastic. 

Now Coop stands a chance in life and have the treatment he needs - BRILLIANT!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Robert Amphlett said:


> I am a director of Vetsmedicover and would apologise for the incorrect information being passed to Redginald
> The member of staff who gave this information was reading the policy literally. In practice we do cover the cost of replacement hips, knees or elbows. All staff have been advised accordingly.
> We are also amending the policy wording on exclusions to read as follows:-
> 
> ...


So just to re-cap so there is no doubts whatsoever, should the dog in question be found to have hip dysplasia and need total hip replacements he will be covered for both hips, up to the value of cover of £10,000 per year.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

I've spoken to VMC this morning. Not only are they making sure that everything is OK and the policy wording will be changed but they will be contacting Redginald directly to sort this out.

It seems that the actual cover wasn't reflected in the printed cover - and that will now be amended. I'm pleased that they've reacted in the way they have - I've known plenty of insurers who would have stuck tight and argued. Yes, it's a shame it happened in the first place but they've definitely done the right thing.


----------



## francyodd (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,

Edited the original post! As you say... this was done in a hurry to rectify  all the confusion... actually made it worse! However, I got your interest now 

The policy wording has changed so that we do cover hip replacements... the annoying thing is however, the policy wording that you will find on the website is out of date. Please do contact VetsMediCover directly, either via the website, facebook page or just give us a ring on 0845 194 9751 if you have any questions that you need to clarify.

The *exclusion* wording says:-

*The cost of any prosthesis, including any veterinary treatment needed to fit the prosthesis, other than the cost of hip, knee and /or elbow replacement (s).*

Hopefully this is a little clearer now?! 

Thank you,

The VetsMediCover Team

VetsMediCover - Specialists in Pet Insurance Lifetime Cover


----------



## muz (Sep 17, 2012)

Dear Redginald -
Thank goodness that that you are going to be able to get cover for the treatment that your dog may need. Congrats for making a noise about the idiotic policy - awful hassle for you but I suspect that a lot of other owners are going to thank you for it.
Hope your dog gets to feel more comfortable soon.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

francyodd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Edited the original post! As you say... this was done in a hurry to rectify  all the confusion... actually made it worse! However, I got your interest now
> 
> ...


What good news for Coops and redginald!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Brilliant news and thumbs up to vestmedicover for dealing with this.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Great News thanks!! im Sorry i had to throw my toys out of the pram for an answer, but appreciate you doing this. Thanks again


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Brilliant news and thumbs up to vestmedicover for dealing with this.


It heartens me greatly when a company stands up and says "We got it wrong and now we are going to put it right". It's unusual in any field but it's almost unheard of in insurance. When I spoke with them earlier they couldn't have been more apologetic about the fact it had all gone awry. Hopefully they'll get the wording of website and policy amended soon. Well done them - and "Get sorted out quickly Coop".


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Reg I am so pleased it turned out OK in the end, and coops if need be can have his treatment now!!

Well done vets Medicover, even if it took awhile


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Soo happy for you


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been following this thread with prayers in my heart for Reginald and Cooper, cant tell you how pleased I am of this outcome ..... and I have to say the power of the PetForum is fantastic eh! it shows it has some "clout" when it comes to things like this, so its obvious companies are realising that so many "Customers" use this forum :thumbup:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

MyMillie said:


> I've been following this thread with prayers in my heart for Reginald and Cooper, cant tell you how pleased I am of this outcome ..... and I have to say the power of the PetForum is fantastic eh! it shows it has some "clout" when it comes to things like this, so its obvious companies are realising that so many "Customers" use this forum :thumbup:


me too! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well done to VMC for sorting this and they are now another insurer to recommend in the future. 

Could not understand how £10,000 cover excluded THR etc. and very glad that it doesn't. Now you can start the ball rolling Reg! :thumbup:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Just read this thread the whole way through and what a rollercoaster!! So glad there has been a happy ending


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantatsic!

Definately a company I would consider for insuranc ein the future - Makes a change to see an insurer rectifying their confusion and holding their hands up.


This is going to be one hell of a chance for Cooper and now Reginald and family can concentrate on Coop and not the possibility of terrible bills


----------



## ChewieFudge (Jul 6, 2012)

Yey for Cooper and Reginald!

It is reassuring to see a company put their hands up and rectify their mistakes. 

Hopefully the exra stress has now gone Reginald


----------



## francyodd (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, 

Please do always contact us directly, or try the facebook page if you have an issue. Sometimes there are communication breakdowns between departments (not ideal and we work hard to ensure it doesn't happen, but that's life!) and it's always worth challenging something that you feel is wrong.

This policy wording amendment is new to us and not all the staff knew... Luckily you made some noise!

Good luck with everything!

Best wishes, 

The VetsMediCover Team


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry for the short/lack of replies today been a busy day. Want to say thanks again to vetsmedicover, and appreciate its been a big misunderstanding, and I apologise for speaking out of turn in a few posts, I've been surprised by the resolve and appreciate it 

Is there anyway of re heading this thread, with something a little less damaging to VMC when searched for in Google.??!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

redginald said:


> Sorry for the short/lack of replies today been a busy day. Want to say thanks again to vetsmedicover, and appreciate its been a big misunderstanding, and I apologise for speaking out of turn in a few posts, I've been surprised by the resolve and appreciate it
> 
> Is there anyway of re heading this thread, with something a little less damaging to VMC when searched for in Google.??!


How about changing the origanal post with a summery of what happened and the resolve.
I dont think you can change the title but im not sure.

Glad it worked out!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

redginald said:


> Sorry for the short/lack of replies today been a busy day. Want to say thanks again to vetsmedicover, and appreciate its been a big misunderstanding, and I apologise for speaking out of turn in a few posts, I've been surprised by the resolve and appreciate it
> 
> Is there anyway of re heading this thread, with something a little less damaging to VMC when searched for in Google.??!


I really couldnt be more happy and relieved for you reginald and cooper.

Your options are - ask a mod to delete the thread completely which would perhaps be a shame.

ask a mod to change the title

change your first post to ensure it tells of the ending or to try to make sure people read the whole thread

or both of the above

Vicki


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Fantastic news- So pleased.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyway we had our meeting with our vet today, he showed us the ct scans and its believed Hip Dysplasia although strange that his right hip appears ok, his left is a mess (even i could see it was all wrong) He also is showing signs of lack of muscle in that leg.

The vet wants to monitor him for a couple of weeks to see how the painkillers effect his behavior. He said he'll tell us straight, nobody could get close to Cooper when he was in, and is concerned about his behavior. He went on to say though that he's seen aggressive dogs have a hip replacement, and they've been a different dog, but he stressed this may not be the case with him. I asked is he probably going to need a hip and he said, yes, to put in perspective he sees 100s of dogs with conditions like Coopers, but has only felt the need to refer about 5/10 for a hip replacements, Coop would be one.

He said its a big op and needs aftercare, its also a 95% success rate, which is great. His main concern was all*if* he were to suffer a complication, or infection it may make his behavior worse, and wants us to be aware of that, and what we would do in that situation.

He was fair enough, for now its 20min walks and painkillers and a revisit in 2 weeks, he said it would be good to see him, and not have to do anything with him and try to bond a little.

Its alot to think about, this morning my girlfriend called my little boy down the stairs, Coop was blocking the bottom of the stairs, she asked him to move and he growled, she took his line to lead him out and was met with growls and air snaps


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the messages, when i get 5mins I'll change the 1st post, I'll ask a moderator if i can change the title !


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so pleased for you and coop. I can't imagine how relieved you are. Here's hoping that everything works out for coop after the op. I'm happy I don't have to start looking round for new insurers myself which I thought I was going to have to do


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Great news, but I don't think a GREAT company does have this happen, in the 1st place, and I DO wonder if you hadn't had support ready to act, that you would have this turnaround. You weren't helped quickly. The first contact actually confirmed, snakily, that you were getting nothing, and it was only after a plan was being worked out, in this thread, that we got decisive and decent action. 

Can someone let us know when and IF they do change the wording, so that some poor sod without supportive chums on a big pet forum, has a wording that is clear? 

I WOULDN'T change the title. Let people knocked back find this thread, then they know to at least come here and stir the water. If the thread does warn people not to just lay down and accept, when they are feeling misled... I can't help thinking of all those pensioners, and families were knocked back, last week, last month, felt overwhelmed and poor, and put down their dogs.

The lives of those dogs hang on this company's logo. 

Credit to them for fixing the problem, but remember that Argos has never given malmum a moment of stress. I have no links to any insurance co. My dogs are ancient, and dog insurance back then, when they were young, seemed dubious. Frankly, most people suspected they'd find some way to wriggle out of it. 

The good outcome arises, when people read the whole thread. Redg lived with sick horror and betrayal, for how many days? At best, unnecessarily, at worst, if he had been so broken hearted that he'd just withdrawn, or it didn't become clear, he would be supported, and we would take action, it would have perhaps fallen on deaf ears, and Cooper may have been put down.

It isn't hard to clearly state what is and is not covered, in normal type in the front page. You have to work much harder to state things in weazel words, and why use weazel words, if not for dubious reasons?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll put a bold note on the 1st post to make clear the policy has changed, i think thats fair but i will leave the thread open for reference. 

Good to hear its helped others aswell, hopefully will have no future problems and vetsmedicover prove they're a decent insurer.


----------



## francyodd (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know if you need to change whole thread! It tells a story! (Don't know if my bosses would agree  but we all say things when we're mad. (I don't... but apparently OTHER people do  )

Air snaps! Uh OH! I really hope you find yourselves with a contented doggy.

Calmex can be good? * I'm NOT giving veterinary advice!* My friend's dog tried them when he his pet had bad arthritis and couldn't settle and they helped a little.

All the best


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

just read this thread, Really glad that you have managed to get this sorted out in full and that Cooper will get the treatment that he needs my heart was in my stomach when i began reading it and was going lower and lower 

I am with Argos and Buddies for my ddbs i was considering moving to vets medics if my renewal goes up this year as i got quote for 100 from the 35 that I'm paying at the moment when i did a quote for my new ddb 

i was considering vets medic and after reading this thought that i wouldn't bother but maybe i will reconsider it now 

its a really happy ending to potentially horrible period of time for Cooper and his family and I'm so glad that VM they have changed their wording on their policy
Regardless of the reason for changing it is because from reading this on here and getting bad public relations or genuine mistake on their part it dosnt matter cos Cooper is going to get the treatment that he needs


----------



## francyodd (Sep 19, 2012)

Is there any way to change this thread to my suggestion above?


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

I have to be honest - after we got the policy changed I actually insured one of ours with VetsMediCover. And, we had to make a claim of about £800. No problems - quick phone call from them to verify some dog history and cheque arrived 2 days later.


----------

